# FS: Some Beautiful Manzanita Pieces!!! Very nice stuff :)



## pc1 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey guys and gals. I have a batch of manzanita here avail. I started selling a few pieces here and there to help cover the cost of this addicting hobby.

Shipping from So Cal

Some of these are from a burn area which gives them a beautiful contrast!!! Measurements are all there as well as the Yard sticks in the pics as a reference. Measurements of any with multiple pieces has the largest piece measured. Manzanita is very versatile and can be used to scape in many different ways. Lay it in the tank, situated with a small piece of slate, tied from the top of the tank to give the appearance of coming from above, or ???? there is just so many possibilities. I can also trim any piece for you if you like. 
Any questions at all please feel free to ask!

#347 23"x7"x12" $20









#350 30"x10"x14" $30








#351 29"x13"x14" $25









#353 27"x8"x12" $25








#354 26"x13"x15" $25








#355 24"x14"x16" $25









#357 21"x16"x13" $25









#361 26"x12"x19" $25








#362 25"x12"x11" $20









#364 21"x8"x15" $25









#366 22"x10"x11" $30








#367 29"x5"x12" $30









#370 14"x10"x18" $30









You can see many many more here
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...131607-manzanita-manzanita-buy-2-get-1-a.html


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 11, 2010)

Those are awesome looking pieces and great prices, but you might get some flak for only creating an account to sell stuff. 
If you lived closer I would for sure pick up that first one.


----------



## pc1 (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks, I know I will probably catch some flak. I just stumbled across the site again so I thought I would offer a few. I try to be an active participant in sites I visit as much as I can.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I love all the branches!!!
Do you ever get any thicker branches?


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Great looking pieces! If it was something i could pick up then i definitely would, but great prices get negated when you have to pay shipping, Sorry! 

Good luck

Put up a post if you ever bring this stuff north of the border


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Perhaps you can give us some examples of shipping prices for those pieces? I know there is definite interest here, maybe even in a GB scenario to save on shipping.


----------



## pc1 (Feb 27, 2011)

Honestly shipping to Canada and shipping within the US really isn't that much difference. From coast to coast my avg customer pays $28 shipping. The same 12 lb box to Canada is only $35. So Avg is going to be $30-$35 on shipping depending on the order. I have shipped several packages to Canada and all have arrived in perfect condition 
Please any questions please feel free to ask!


----------



## Lymric (Feb 27, 2011)

I dont know how to remove a post so I am doing an edit, I looked up manzanita, and it turns out it is the same tree I've always known as "Arbutus" so I have learned something new, and I'm going for a walk in the rain! "be veeeewy veeeewy qwiet, I'm hunting... WOOD!!!! LOL
what I had said was "I would be in for a group buy "


----------



## pc1 (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks like that may be in the same family of trees but its not the same I don't think. The photos that come up with that are similar but a much much larger type of tree.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

pc1 said:


> Honestly shipping to Canada and shipping within the US really isn't that much difference. From coast to coast my avg customer pays $28 shipping. The same 12 lb box to Canada is only $35. So Avg is going to be $30-$35 on shipping depending on the order. I have shipped several packages to Canada and all have arrived in perfect condition
> Please any questions please feel free to ask!


That's interesting as I just got 2 different things shipped to Washington and it was $20 to Pt. Roberts and $40 to my office.  If it's only a $7, that would be cool. I think you're on Simply right? I'll be PM'ing you for some pieces if I can get together with some friends on it.


----------



## pc1 (Feb 27, 2011)

Sounds good, Its easy to figure shipping to canada. The largest box size I can ship is 36"x18"x18" just go on to USPS website and calculate priority mail international to canada with those dimensions and an avg 10 lb weight (sometimes more, sometimes less) and it will tell you how much. Be sure your looking at the priority price it defaults to express which is expensive. I am also on simply yes


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

if possible, can you get larger stumps or pieces with thicker branches? You can also ship via greyhound in much larger dimensions however us canadians woul dhave to drive down to greyhound in bellingham to pick it up, but shipping by greyhound is cheap also>>>


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> That's interesting as I just got 2 different things shipped to Washington and it was $20 to Pt. Roberts and $40 to my office.  If it's only a $7, that would be cool. I think you're on Simply right? I'll be PM'ing you for some pieces if I can get together with some friends on it.


Oh, oh......I'm starting to feel my arm twist!!!! :bigsmile: I'm in, Gary, but you do realize how I'll feel if my wild discus end up impaling their stupid selves on the branches - seeing as I am overly sensitive and all


----------



## pc1 (Feb 27, 2011)

Clownloachlover said:


> if possible, can you get larger stumps or pieces with thicker branches? You can also ship via greyhound in much larger dimensions however us canadians woul dhave to drive down to greyhound in bellingham to pick it up, but shipping by greyhound is cheap also>>>


I do have some from time to time. I do use greyhound often within the US because it is so much cheaper on the really big pieces. Never looked into them going into Canada. I will check that out.


----------



## pc1 (Feb 27, 2011)

-N/A- said:


> Oh, oh......I'm starting to feel my arm twist!!!! :bigsmile: I'm in, Gary, but you do realize how I'll feel if my wild discus end up impaling their stupid selves on the branches - seeing as I am overly sensitive and all


I had several pieces in my 150 with my discus when I had it going and they managed to not get hurt. They seem to know lol.


----------



## pc1 (Feb 27, 2011)

Lol, just looked up bellingham and its in Washington. Thought that was somewhere in Canada.


----------



## jcgd (Feb 4, 2011)

I bought a box a month ago. Nice wood. If you buy bulk the shipping isn't bad. I just take what I want and re-sell the rest to cover my costs.


----------



## pc1 (Feb 27, 2011)

jcgd said:


> I bought a box a month ago. Nice wood. If you buy bulk the shipping isn't bad. I just take what I want and re-sell the rest to cover my costs.


Glad you liked them


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

if anybody is interested in splitting shipping costs let me know.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Shelley,

You are so right with that comment! I just cringe sometimes when i hear or see them run into my pieces! Gary, Shelley count me in for a few branchy pieces if you guys are buying together or with others ! A secret project is under way in my lab!



-N/A- said:


> Oh, oh......I'm starting to feel my arm twist!!!! :bigsmile: I'm in, Gary, but you do realize how I'll feel if my wild discus end up impaling their stupid selves on the branches - seeing as I am overly sensitive and all


----------



## pc1 (Feb 27, 2011)

will be updating today


----------



## EdmondsAquarium (Sep 1, 2010)

Good timing! I'm looking for some beautiful driftwoods for my empty 72gal tank. Keep me posted.


----------



## pc1 (Feb 27, 2011)

You can see many many more here
The Planted Tank Forum


----------

